# Laptop, am I being too paranoid????



## octobermoon (Nov 22, 2007)

OK so I have been wondering a lot lately if having a laptop on my lap (and my husbands lap for that matter) for hours at a time sometimes daily will adversely affect our fertility? Am I crazy? Anyone know anything about this?


----------



## cincynana (Sep 18, 2006)

I'm not sure how it affects female fertility, but I would be concerned about your dh. I bought my dh a laptop desk that absorbs the heat of the computer. We have male factor IF, so I'm not taking any chances. It was a cheap fix and makes it easier to use a laptop!


----------



## pinkfriend (Jun 22, 2008)

Please air on the side of caution when it comes laptops... My DH used to have his laptop in his lap for hours and hours and then two years ago got testicular cancer. Its hard to know for sure and the Dr. said he couldn't be sure, but I really think the many hours of "laptop lap time" was partly to blame for his diagnosis. Now, he uses a table or at least a pillow in between. Excess heat is known to reduce sperm counts and I don't know about your laptop but ours gets hot really fast.

Take care!


----------



## Ms. Cellaneous (Aug 2, 2008)

Nope, you're not paranoid. Google "laptop sperm" and you'll see recent studies have shown that regular laptop use by men does decrease sperm count -- because their junk is on the outside of their bodies, the laptop raises the temperature, which is not good for their swimmers. So at least put a pillow under the laptop.

I don't know of any research on laptop use and female fertility -- and we're probably OK since our reproductive parts are sheltered inside our bodies -- but I figure better safe than sorry, so I use a pillow beneath the laptop or balance it on my thighs.


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

Definitely can be a problem for men. My DH is very careful about never putting his on his lap. It's just too warm for the little swimmers.


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

I agree, I have heard that too much heat on the groinal area can kill sperm. So get DH a tray table or something!!


----------



## blissful_maia (Feb 17, 2005)

I knew about the male issue, but I too wonder if/how it affects females. dh is always reminding me not to have laptop/cell phone on my lap, but I think he's thinking more about the wireless than the heat?


----------



## burnside6779 (Jun 15, 2021)

I am sure you got the best laptop for the learning purposes but if you want to get the best price or see the comparison then you can go for the Best Laptops in 2020 - Full Specs & Comparisons online store where you can see many brand products and learning will be there for you


----------

